# I just received my Phyton 27 and I...



## abax (Jun 4, 2015)

need to know the dosage per gallon for a drench solution.
From reading the enclosed material, I think the proper
amount per gallon is 1 teaspoon. Does that sound right for Phrags.?
Should I set a schedule, say once per week, for any evidence of
erwinia/rot?


----------



## Justin (Jun 4, 2015)

abax said:


> need to know the dosage per gallon for a drench solution.
> From reading the enclosed material, I think the proper
> amount per gallon is 1 teaspoon. Does that sound right for Phrags.?
> Should I set a schedule, say once per week, for any evidence of
> erwinia/rot?



correct one tsp per.gal. as frequent as necessary really. i generally dont have erwina probs but use it as antifungal for paphs. it wont reverse erwina damage so you still need to remove infected parts.


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2015)

Justin, was it you who advised me to try injecting H202
into the plant? I removed the old growths showing rot/erwinia and did as you (or somebody) suggested with
the peroxide and it appears to have worked quite well.
The rot hasn't spread and the two new growths are growing very well. I'm going to use the Phyton anyway
just in case, but I thank you for the immediate suggestion
about the H202. I think maybe I caught the rot just in the nick of time and it made me feel that at least I was
doing something to help the plant. Thank you so much.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2015)

peroxide idea didn't.come from me but i do use phyton. good luck!


----------

